# H4H List of players - Bearwood Lakes



## richart (Jan 31, 2020)

1  Richart
2  Full_throttle
3  Blue in Munich
4  Jobr1850
5  GG26
6  Lilyhawk
7  Sawtooth
8  Cake
9  Imurg
10 CVG
11 Thediablo
12 SwingsitlikeHogan
13 DannyC
14 Sev112
15 Philthefragger
16 Badger
17 Homer
18 Twire
19 Fish
20 Mark Thomas
21 Michael Thomas
22 Jason Smith
23 Dando
24 Andrew Barton
25 James R
26 Swingalot
27 Crow
28 NJC1973
29 John Ledwidge                 
30 Richard Creamore            
31 Adam Creamore               
32 MendieGK
33 Jamie Cook                     
34 Jakebarnes
35 James_601
36 Bigfoot
37 PaulW4701
38 Matty6
39 Apj0524
40 Yandabrown 
41 Paperboy
42 ChrisD
43 Pokerjoke
44 Liverpoolphil
45 Darren Behan
46 Al Pryke
47 Pete Brady
48 Drive4show
49 Hooker
50 Carldudley
51 Spearchucker
52 Midnight
53 Kraxx68
54 Khamelion
55 NJRose51
56 SteveW86
57 Radbourne2010
58 Wookie
59 Wrighty001
60 Lee Judge
61 PNWokingham
62 Sam85
63 Geoff Reeve                   
64 Lee Yates                         
65 Jeremy Cave
66 Steve Hogg
67 Nick Demerey
68 Mark Head
69 VVega
70 VVega Guest
71 Battleback
72 Battleback
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama
78 Swinger
79 GeneralStore
80 Papas1982
81 Papas1982 Guest
82 David Sanders
83 AnotherDouble
84 Stu_C
85 Duffers05
86 TopoftheFlop
87 Simonsmh
88 Simonsmh Guest
89 Mackamslice
90 RW1986
91 DeanoMK
92 Sandy


Reserves
Dando Guest
Full_Throttle Guest
VVega Guest
Lee Marshall Papas1982 Guest
Martin Judge Papas1982  Guest
Dave Roddis - Fish Guest
John Hale - Fish Guest
Wrighty001 Guest
Wrighty001 Guest
GM 5
GM 6


Hopefully the above is the correct list of forumers and guests that want to play at Bearwood Lakes as of today. The response has been amazing, easily the best we have ever had. I have tried to ensure that all forumers that wanted to play have a guaranteed space. Only guests are on the reserve list at the moment, and I anticipate they will all get a game. We will have drop outs over the next months especially when some money needs to be paid at the end of April  I will also beg Bearwood Lakes for a few more spaces.

If you have any queries regarding the list drop me a pm.

If you would like to play on the day add your name to the reserves.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2020)

Where’s LQ & Cam 🤔


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			Where’s LQ & Cam 🤔
		
Click to expand...

After 2 years of helping out after taking over from you and the great job you did 😉 👏

I took the decision to stand down as helping the boss Vicki and her sidekick @richart and @Captainron with the organising. 

I did say to Rich I would help out for 2 years and it’s been great helping. 

I have just decided to have a break this year from the H4H day. I did originally think I would be away in Cornwall for the day but it now looks like we will be away the previous week so I might go on the reserve list as a very last minute stand in. 

I am sure Rich has found someone very suitable to replace me.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2020)

😢😢😢😢😢😢😢


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			After 2 years of helping out after taking over from you and the great job you did 😉 👏

I took the decision to stand down as helping the boss Vicki and her sidekick @richart and @Captainron with the organising.

I did say to Rich I would help out for 2 years and it’s been great helping.

I have just decided to have a break this year from the H4H day. I did originally think I would be away in Cornwall for the day but it now looks like we will be away the previous week so I might go on the reserve list as a very last minute stand in.

I am sure Rich has found someone very suitable to replace me.
		
Click to expand...

yep, its a lot of work and very time consuming.

I took over from Greg (GB72) getting the prizes together from companies, plus all the forum competitions and sponsorships and keeping everything updated online, I did that for 2 years, then stood in at the last minute when Rick suddenly passed in year 3, then did both roles the following year, so I did 4 years in a growing capacity, and it drained me at times.

I had to step away as I was having problems at home coupled with struggling myself with some personal health issues, you and Cam were excellent replacements and I'm sure the forumites will agree, when I say, you both did a fantastic job.  

Its truly rewarding when it all comes together on the day, but it is a tremendous amount of work.


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2020)

Just to get thread back on track  I will be giving priority to forumers wanting to play over guests for the time being. I usually have to chase up golfers to make up our numbers, but this year I am having the opposite problem with so many wanting to play. Guests that have paid their donation and are included in the 92 players are guaranteed their place.

If a forumer would like to play please drop me a pm, and I will sort out a space for you when one becomes available. We will get drop outs, and I will be asking for more spaces from Bearwood Lakes. If a forumer has a guest wanting to play please add to the reserve list.

Would be helpful if we could keep this thread just for queries regarding getting a place on the day, and the other H4H thread for general stuff. 

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 6, 2020)

1 Richart
2 Full_throttle
3 Blue in Munich
4 Jobr1850
5 GG26
6 Lilyhawk
7 Sawtooth
8 Cake
9 Imurg
10 CVG
11 Thediablo
12 SwingsitlikeHogan
13 DannyC
14 Sev112
15 Philthefragger
16 Badger
17 Homer
18 Twire
19 Fish
20 Mark Thomas
21 Michael Thomas
22 Jason Smith
23 Dando
24 Andrew Barton
25 James R
26 Swingalot
27 Crow
28 NJC1973
29 John Ledwidge  
30 Richard Creamore  
31 Adam Creamore  
32 MendieGK
33 Jamie Cook  
34 Jakebarnes
35 James_601
36 Bigfoot
37 PaulW4701
38 Matty6
39 Apj0524
40 Yandabrown 
41 Paperboy
42 ChrisD
43 Pokerjoke
44 Liverpoolphil
45 Darren Behan
46 Al Pryke
47 Pete Brady
48 Drive4show
49 Hooker
50 Carldudley
51 Spearchucker
52 Midnight
53 Kraxx68
54 Khamelion
55 NJRose51
56 SteveW86
57 Radbourne2010
58 Wookie
59 Wrighty001
60 Lee Judge
61 PNWokingham
62 Sam85
63 Geoff Reeve  
64 Lee Yates  
65 Jeremy Cave
66 Steve Hogg
67 Nick Demerey
68 Mark Head
69 VVega
70 VVega Guest
71 Battleback
72 Battleback
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama
78 Swinger
79 GeneralStore
80 Papas1982
81 Papas1982 Guest
82 David Sanders
83 AnotherDouble
84 Stu_C
85 Duffers05
86 TopoftheFlop
87 Simonsmh
88 Simonsmh Guest
89 Mackamslice
90 RW1986
91 DeanoMK
92 Sandy
93 trojan615


Reserves
Dando Guest
Full_Throttle Guest
VVega Guest
Lee Marshall Papas1982 Guest
Martin Judge Papas1982 Guest
Dave Roddis - Fish Guest
John Hale - Fish Guest
Wrighty001 Guest
Wrighty001 Guest
GM 5
GM 6
trojan615 guest


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 6, 2020)

1 Richart
2 Full_throttle
3 Blue in Munich
4 Jobr1850
5 GG26
6 Lilyhawk
7 Sawtooth
8 Cake
9 Imurg
10 CVG
11 Thediablo
12 SwingsitlikeHogan
13 DannyC
14 Sev112
15 Philthefragger
16 Badger
17 Homer
18 Twire
19 Fish
20 Mark Thomas
21 Michael Thomas
22 Jason Smith
23 Dando
24 Andrew Barton
25 James R
26 Swingalot
27 Crow
28 NJC1973
29 John Ledwidge 
30 Richard Creamore 
31 Adam Creamore 
32 MendieGK
33 Jamie Cook 
34 Jakebarnes
35 James_601
36 Bigfoot
37 PaulW4701
38 Matty6
39 Apj0524
40 Yandabrown
41 Paperboy
42 ChrisD
43 Pokerjoke
44 Liverpoolphil
45 Darren Behan
46 Al Pryke
47 Pete Brady
48 Drive4show
49 Hooker
50 Carldudley
51 Spearchucker
52 Midnight
53 Kraxx68
54 Khamelion
55 NJRose51
56 SteveW86
57 Radbourne2010
58 Wookie
59 Wrighty001
60 Lee Judge
61 PNWokingham
62 Sam85
63 Geoff Reeve 
64 Lee Yates 
65 Jeremy Cave
66 Steve Hogg
67 Nick Demerey
68 Mark Head
69 VVega
70 VVega Guest
71 Battleback
72 Battleback
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama
78 Swinger
79 GeneralStore
80 Papas1982
81 Papas1982 Guest
82 David Sanders
83 AnotherDouble
84 Stu_C
85 Duffers05
86 TopoftheFlop
87 Simonsmh
88 Simonsmh Guest
89 Mackamslice
90 RW1986
91 DeanoMK
92 Sandy

Reserves
 Dando Guest
 Full_Throttle Guest
 VVega Guest
 Lee Marshall Papas1982 Guest
 Martin Judge Papas1982 Guest
 Dave Roddis - Fish Guest
 John Hale - Fish Guest
 Wrighty001 Guest
 Wrighty001 Guest
 GM 5
 GM 6
 trojan615 guest


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2020)

Can everyone on the list of 92 players make their donation of £25 to the justgiving site in my signature by the end of this month. Anyone that hasn’t will go on the reserve list, and I will move up forumers on my reserve list.

We have so many wanting to play I am afraid I will have to be very strict.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2020)

Can you put paid next to the ones that have,I get confused(as I’m sure you do) of wether I’ve paid or not.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 12, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you put paid next to the ones that have,I get confused(as I’m sure you do) of wether I’ve paid or not.
		
Click to expand...

If you click on the HFH link in Rich signature you can look at donations and check to see if you've paid


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you put paid next to the ones that have,I get confused(as I’m sure you do) of wether I’ve paid or not.
		
Click to expand...

Will do when Vicky gets a minute.


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2020)

Bit late to the party here. Can I go on the reserve list please?


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2020)

Piece said:



			Bit late to the party here. Can I go on the reserve list please?
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent.


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2020)

1 Richart  ***
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich *
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 *
6 Lilyhawk *
7 Sawtooth  DONATION NOT PAID
8 Cake *
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger *
16 Badger *
17 Homer *
18 Twire *
19 Fish *
20 Mark Thomas *
21 Michael Thomas *
22 Jason Smith *
23 Dando *
24 Andrew Barton *
25 James R *
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 *
29 John Ledwidge *
30 Richard Creamore *
31 Adam Creamore *
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 *
39 Apj0524 *
40 Yandabrown *
41 Paperboy *
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil *
45 Darren Behan *
46 Al Pryke *
47 Pete Brady *
48 Drive4show *
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley *
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 *
54 Khamelion *
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama  DONATION NOT PAID
78 Swinger       DONATION NOT PAID
79 GeneralStore DONATION NOT PAID
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C   DONATION NOT PAID
85 Duffers05 DONATION NOT PAID
86 TopoftheFlop  DONATION NOT PAID
87 Simonsmh DONATION NOT PAID
88 Simonsmh Guest  DONATION NOT PAID
89 Mackamslice  DONATION NOT PAID
90 RW1986 DONATION NOT PAID
91 DeanoMK *
92 Sandy DONATION NOT PAID

Current list of players. Reserves have not been shown on this post.

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature.

If you have not made your donation, and still want to play please do so by the end of this month. After that I will drop you to the reserve list, and move up those on my forum reserve list, and then guest reserve list. I will be strict with this as I have plenty of reserves wanting to play.

If you have any queries please drop me a pm, as it is easier for me to deal direct.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2020)

Please can i go on the reserve list Richard? Thanks.


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2020)

You have been added.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 16, 2020)

Could you stick me down on the reserve list please Rich.


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2020)

Just a reminder that donations of £25 need to be made by the *end of this month* to the justgiving site in my signature. If not made you will be dropped down onto the reserve list, I will start giving places to forumers and guests on my reserve lists. *No exceptions !!!!!*

I will be asking the club for more places, so still hopefully everyone on the reserve list will get a game.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2020)

Put me down on the reserve list please Rich.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 25, 2020)

No need to make any exceptions for me Rich. All sorted!


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2020)

Good news. I now have 100 places confirmed so will update the list of players, and request donations from those bumped up.

I am giving forumers priority over guests on the reserve list at the moment.

I am sure we will have drop outs before the day, so I am sure some of if not all of the reserves will get a game.


----------



## Blakey (Feb 28, 2020)

richart said:



			Good news. I now have 100 places confirmed so will update the list of players, and request donations from those bumped up.

I am giving forumers priority over guests on the reserve list at the moment.

I am sure we will have drop outs before the day, so I am sure some of if not all of the reserves will get a game.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, if there is room on either the main or reserve list can you put me down please.

Thanks


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  ***
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich *
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 *
6 Lilyhawk *
7 Sawtooth  DONATION NOT PAID
8 Cake *
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger *
16 Badger *
17 Homer *
18 Twire *
19 Fish *
20 Mark Thomas *
21 Michael Thomas *
22 Jason Smith *
23 Dando *
24 Andrew Barton *
25 James R *
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 *
29 John Ledwidge *
30 Richard Creamore *
31 Adam Creamore *
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 *
39 Apj0524 *
40 Yandabrown *
41 Paperboy *
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil *
45 Darren Behan *
46 Al Pryke *
47 Pete Brady *
48 Drive4show *
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley *
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 *
54 Khamelion *
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama  *
78 Swinger  *
79 GeneralStore  *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C   DONATION NOT PAID
85 Duffers05 DONATION NOT PAID
86 TopoftheFlop  DONATION NOT PAID
87 Simonsmh DONATION NOT PAID
88 Simonsmh Guest  DONATION NOT PAID
89 Mackamslice  DONATION NOT PAID
90 RW1986 DONATION NOT PAID
91 DeanoMK *
92 Sandy DONATION NOT PAID

Current list of players. Reserves have not been shown on this post.

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature.

If you have not made your donation, and still want to play please do so by the end of this month. After that I will drop you to the reserve list, and move up those on my forum reserve list, and then guest reserve list. I will be strict with this as I have plenty of reserves wanting to play.

If you have any queries please drop me a pm, as it is easier for me to deal direct.
		
Click to expand...




Blakey said:



			Hi, if there is room on either the main or reserve list can you put me down please.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I will add you to the reserve list, and post up the full list of players and reserves later today.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2020)

All done now Rich


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2020)

Richart

Pm sent


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2020)

1 Richart  ***
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich *
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 *
6 Lilyhawk *
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake *
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger *
16 Badger *
17 Homer *
18 Twire *
19 Fish *
20 Mark Thomas *
21 Michael Thomas *
22 Jason Smith *
23 Dando *
24 Andrew Barton *
25 James R *
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 *
29 John Ledwidge *
30 Richard Creamore *
31 Adam Creamore *
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 *
39 Apj0524 *
40 Yandabrown *
41 Paperboy *
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil *
45 Darren Behan *
46 Al Pryke *
47 Pete Brady *
48 Drive4show *
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley *
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 *
54 Khamelion *
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama *
78 Swinger    *
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C
85 Duffers05
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Simonsmh
88 Simonsmh Guest
89 Mackamslice
90 RW1986
91 DeanoMK *
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman *
95. 4Woody4
96. TommyT
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure *
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

Forum reserves :              

Fairwayphil
Treeseeker
Piece
MashleyR7
Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey
Ademac
Moogie

Guest reserves:
Full Throttle
Dando
Anotherdouble
VVega
Topoftheflop
Fish
Fish
Papas1982
Papas1982
Wrighty
Wrighty

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.









www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2020


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2020)

If I have left anyone off the above list of players and reserves let me know by pm asap.


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * 
3 Blue in Munich *
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 *
6 Lilyhawk *
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger *
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish *
20 Mark Thomas *
21 Michael Thomas *
22 Jason Smith *
23 Dando *
24 Andrew Barton *
25 James R *
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 *
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 *
54 Khamelion *
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama *
78 Swinger    *
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C
85 Duffers05
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Simonsmh
88 Simonsmh Guest
89 Mackamslice
90 RW1986
91 DeanoMK *
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure *
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :* 

Fairwayphil
Treeseeker
Piece
MashleyR7
Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey
Ademac
Moogie

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2
Papas1982 3
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.









www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2020


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2020)

All paid


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2020)

Rich, just paid mine and Duffers, apologies for the delay 👍🏻


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £40
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £40
25 James R *
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 Khamelion *
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil *
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK *
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure *
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :* 

Piece
MashleyR7
Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2020)

I have moved the first two from the reserve list on to the players list. 

No doubt more will be moved up over the next months, so keep an eye on this thread if you are a reserve.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2020)

Im still up for this please Richard. if I don't reply often ChrisD knows how to get hold of me. But i will check back regularly 
Thanks,
Ash.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			Im still up for this please Richard. if I don't reply often ChrisD knows how to get hold of me. But i will check back regularly 
Thanks,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of him Rich 😎😎


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Never heard of him Rich 😎😎
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Im still up for this please Richard. if I don't reply often ChrisD knows how to get hold of me. But i will check back regularly
Thanks,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I can Confirm he’s a great scratch golfer 👍🏻


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			I have moved the first two from the reserve list on to the players list.

No doubt more will be moved up over the next months, so keep an eye on this thread if you are a reserve.
		
Click to expand...

Can you DM me the details for the payment that's due at the end of this month please? Thanks


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2020)

I am going to extend the date the first payment of £40 is due by to the end of May. Hopefully by then we will have a better idea of how we stand. Will review again in May.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you need to update your payments list...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2020)

Just sent a payment for me and duffers Rich 👍


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 20, 2020)

richart said:



			I am going to extend the date the first payment of £40 is due by to the end of May. Hopefully by then we will have a better idea of how we stand. Will review again in May.

Click to expand...

If possible can i go on the reserve list please.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 25, 2020)

@richart Berlin Marathon postponed, can you chuck me on the reserved list please boss.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 27, 2020)

Very late to the party, but if there's a spot on the reserve list, I'll take it.


----------



## JamesR (May 3, 2020)

@richart I’m terribly sorry but unfortunately I’m going to have to drop out.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2020)

JamesR said:



@richart I’m terribly sorry but unfortunately I’m going to have to drop out.
		
Click to expand...

 That is a real shame James, but thanks for letting me know so soon.


----------



## richart (May 5, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £40
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £40
25 *Piece*
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil *
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure *
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.

Up-dated list of players and payments, unfortunately we have had 2 who have had to pull out so places have gone to *PIECE AND MASHLEYR7.*


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 7, 2020)

Hi Rich, 
I'm getting an error message on the JG page when trying to pay my £25, Ouch! Something went wrong! 
Ash


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 7, 2020)

Its working, now and I've paid my £25.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			Its working, now and I've paid my £25.
		
Click to expand...

Good man.


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2020)

Thanks Rich. I’ll pay up sometime soon 😎


----------



## richart (May 24, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 *Piece*
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil *
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge
Simonsmh
Traminator

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.

Up-dated list of players and payments, unfortunately we have had 2 who have had to pull out so places have gone to *PIECE AND MASHLEYR7.*

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 24, 2020)

I will extend the first payment due date to the 15th June, and the final payment will be due on the 15th August. Any queries please pm , as I might miss any posts on the threads. If there any problems with playing at Bearwood Lakes in September, all the deposits, full payments, will of course be refunded. It is only justgiving donations I can not return, but if necessary they can be used for next year. Trust me.


----------



## richart (May 24, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £40
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £40
25 *Piece*
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke *
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega *
70 VVega Guest *
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil *
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure *
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.

Up-dated list of players and payments, unfortunately we have had 2 who have had to pull out so places have gone to *PIECE AND MASHLEYR7.*

Click to expand...

Updated list of players ,reserves, and payments. Please pm me with any queries.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

richart said:



			I will extend the first payment due date to the 15th June, and the final payment will be due on the 15th August. Any queries please pm , as I might miss any posts on the threads. If there any problems with playing at Bearwood Lakes in September, all the deposits, full payments, will of course be refunded. It is only justgiving donations I can not return, but if necessary they can be used for next year. Trust me.

Click to expand...

Implicitly. You're doing a bang on job in touch circumstances


----------



## ademac (Jun 1, 2020)

Working my way up the list, fingers crossed!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 2, 2020)

ademac said:



			Working my way up the list, fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I have a hit out


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle *
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg *
10 CVG *
11 Thediablo *
12 SwingsitlikeHogan *
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire *
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 *Piece*
26 Swingalot *
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £50
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 *
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve *
64 Lee Yates *
65 Jeremy Cave *
66 Steve Hogg  *
67 Nick Demerey  *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 *
81 Papas1982 Guest *
82 David Sanders *
83 AnotherDouble *
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil *
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. JulianS *
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi *

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Paddyc
Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge
Simonsmh
Traminator

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.

I have updated those that have paid their donations and also paid me for the golf. I will update the payments to me on a regular basis, and also pm forumers to acknowledge receipt.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 15th June. Any problems please pm me.* Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2020)

PNWokingham said:








Click to expand...

Stunning!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

S'pose it's alright..........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2020)

I remember when it was a big field and I used to run cross country around it!!


----------



## richart (Jun 11, 2020)

Keep payments coming please. PM me for bank details. Cheers.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2020)

Just paid for me and CVG


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Keep payments coming please. PM me for bank details. Cheers.

Click to expand...

Ban the lot of them


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2020)

Paid up!


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo *
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece *
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 *
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker *
50 Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight *
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 *
60 Lee Judge *
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. *PaddyC*
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*


Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 15th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.*

*A place is now available for PaddyC. If you still wish to play, can you please make a donation of £25 to the Just Giving site in my signature.  You will also need to make the first payment of £40 to me for the golf.  Please pm me and I will provide
bank details.*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rich, 

Wrighty not on here often. But saw (beat) him this morning and have given him the details.


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2020)

Can those that have not made a payment please do so by the end of the month. PM me for bank details. If I have given you bank details and you are having problems with the payment pm me as well. Seems some banks don’t like my account name !

We have a lot of reserves, so if you can’t play now let me know ASAP.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Rich,

Wrighty not on here often. But saw (beat) him this morning and have given him the details.
		
Click to expand...

I believe after a less gentle nudge last night, he’s pulled his finger out!


----------



## Wrighty001 (Jun 24, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I believe after a less gentle nudge last night, he’s pulled his finger out!
		
Click to expand...

Paid in full for wrighty and judge


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2020)

Wrighty001 said:



			Paid in full for wrighty and judge
		
Click to expand...

Full Payments received. Many thanks.


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 *
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 DannyC *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger *
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece *
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow *
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK *
33 Jamie Cook *
34 Jakebarnes *
35 James_601 *
36 Bigfoot *
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD *
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spearchucker *
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* **
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 *
57 Radbourne2010 *
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham *
62 Sam85 *
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1
74 GM 2
75 GM 3
76 GM 4
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. *PaddyC*
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Trojan615 *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*


Pieman
Blakey *
Ademac
Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator
Gopher99

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 24, 2020)

85 squid just paid mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2020)

Still plenty of payments need to be made. If I don't receive them by the 1st July, I will assume you do not want to play. PM me if you need bank details or you have any problems.

Plenty of reserves champing at the bit.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Champ champ champ 🤠
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get in, I like the cut of your jib 👍


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Hope you get in, I like the cut of your jib 👍
		
Click to expand...

But no the cut of his Skort..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But no the cut of his Skort..

Click to expand...

Especially with those legs...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Hope you get in, I like the cut of your jib 👍
		
Click to expand...


He's got the ugliest jib I've had the misfortune to see cut 😖😖


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2020)

chrisd said:



			He's got the ugliest jib I've had the misfortune to see cut 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I bet you’ve seen many jibs in your time


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			I bet you’ve seen many jibs in your time
		
Click to expand...

and cut them Dando !


----------



## richart (Jun 30, 2020)

Quite a few still need to pay. Some have asked for bank details so hopefully they are on the case. Those that haven't please contact me asap. Cheers.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 30, 2020)

richart said:



			Quite a few still need to pay. Some have asked for bank details so hopefully they are on the case. Those that haven't please contact me asap. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry rich haven’t been on here much. Can you please send me the details and I’ll send the £160 (4X £40) I owe  tomorrow


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 Pieman *.Paid £40
14 Moogie
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £40
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £40
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £40
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £40
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £40
34 Jakebarnes * Paid £40
35 James_601 * Paid £40
36 Bigfoot * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £40
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £40
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 * Paid £40
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £40
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £40
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1 Paying Club direct
74 GM 2 Paying Club direct
75 GM 3 Paying Club direct
76 GM 4 Paying Club direct
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. Paddyc * paid £40
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Blakey *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator
Gopher9
Sev112

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2020)

Have had quite a few payments in last few days, and will update players list shortly.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Have had quite a few payments in last few days, and will update players list shortly.

Click to expand...

Hurry up and chop those that haven't paid so the reserve list can move up. Pieman is going frantic on Whatsapp*

*Whatsapp is a thing called an "app" which is a piece of software used on things called "mobile phones" or "smartphones". Ask Vicky to show you what they look like


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Hurry up and chop those that haven't paid so the reserve list can move up. Pieman is going frantic on Whatsapp*

*Whatsapp is a thing called an "app" which is a piece of software used on things called "mobile phones" or "smartphones". Ask Vicky to show you what they look like  

Click to expand...

There should be a dislike button on this forum.


----------



## richart (Jul 7, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 Pieman *
14 Sev112 *
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £40
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £40
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £40
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £40
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £40
34 Jakebarnes * Paid £40
35 James_601 * Paid £40
36 Bigfoot * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £40
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £40
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 * Paid £40
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £40
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £40
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1 Paying Club direct
74 GM 2 Paying Club direct
75 GM 3 Paying Club direct
76 GM 4 Paying Club direct
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. Paddyc * paid £40
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Blakey *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Moogie
Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator
Gopher99

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so asap or risk losing your place .Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

 I have chased up non payments by pm, and if no reply to my pm I will assume you do not want to play.

Reserves starting to move up with a few drop outs. If you are on the reserve list keep an eye on this thread. I will pm you if you get a place.


----------



## richart (Jul 7, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth *
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 Pieman *
14 Moogie
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £40
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £40
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £40
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £40
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £40
34 Jakebarnes * Paid £40
35 James_601 * Paid £40
36 Bigfoot * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £40
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £40
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 * Paid £40
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £40
58 Wookie *
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £40
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1 Paying Club direct
74 GM 2 Paying Club direct
75 GM 3 Paying Club direct
76 GM 4 Paying Club direct
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore *
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stu_C * Paid £45
85 Duffers05 * Paid £40
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. Paddyc * paid £40
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Blakey *
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy *
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator
Gopher9
Sev112

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Trojan 1
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

 Grumpjock, you have moved to top of reserve list.


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2020)

You have a treat to set your eyes on when you walk round to the back of the clubhouse for the H4H day (click on thumbnail for bigger pictures) :-








Couple more holes :-














Nice playable course, perfect for a H4H day. Enjoy your day there.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2020)

1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth * Paid £85
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Traminator * Paid £85
13 Pieman *Paid £40
14 Moogie * Paid £85
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £40
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £40
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £40
28 Gopher99
29 Old Skier * Paid £85
30 Need_my_wedge *
31 Simonsmh * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £40
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £40
34 Jakebarnes * Paid £40
35 James_601 * Paid £40
36 Bigfoot * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £40
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £85
46 Al Pryke * Paid £85
47 Pete Brady * Paid £85
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £40
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 * Paid £40
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £40
58 Wookie * Paid £85
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £40
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1 Paying Club direct
74 GM 2 Paying Club direct
75 GM 3 Paying Club direct
76 GM 4 Paying Club direct
77 Shamalama * Paid £85 
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore * Paid £85
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stuart_C * Paid £85
85 Duffers05 * Paid £85
86 Topoftheflop * Paid £85
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. Paddyc * paid £40
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Blakey * Paid £85
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy * Paid £40
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*


Sev112

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2020)

Rich I've  just sent  another 85 for me and duffers, any probs give us a shout.

Hotel all booked, we'll be looking for a game on the Sunday too if anyone can help. Looking forward to it. 

Cheers rich


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			we'll be looking for a game on the Sunday too if anyone can help.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, would be great to have a knock together


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

Me and old man will be having a knock somewhere too. 
Know a few others interested too. 

Happy to contact a few places if people fancy it. A few nice courses in the area.


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Me and old man will be having a knock somewhere too.
Know a few others interested too.

Happy to contact a few places if people fancy it. A few nice courses in the area.
		
Click to expand...

That would be good Dave. I know there are quite a few that would like to play on the Sunday, but it is difficult to get in at the weekend at a lot of clubs, other than with a member. I might be able to sign in some in at Blackmoor.


----------



## Cake (Jul 10, 2020)

I am happy to sign 3 guests on at Reading Golf Club - the course will be closing for good in March 2021, so might be a last opportunity to play this lovely James Braid course (where @richart honed his skills as a junior... he probably had input into Braid’s design at the time, so can give some tips)


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2020)

Cake said:



			I am happy to sign 3 guests on at Reading Golf Club - the course will be closing for good in March 2021, so might be a last opportunity to play this lovely James Braid course (where @richart honed his skills as a junior... he probably had input into Braid’s design at the time, so can give some tips)
		
Click to expand...

Again, we need a dislike button.


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy to host 3 at my course, 20 minutes north of Bearwood between Reading and Maidenhead.


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Me and old man will be having a knock somewhere too.
Know a few others interested too.

Happy to contact a few places if people fancy it. A few nice courses in the area.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be up for a game Dave


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £40
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth * Paid £85
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Swingsitlikehogan * Paid £40
13 Pieman *Paid £40
14 Moogie * Paid £85
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £40
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £40
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £40
28 NJC1973 * Paid £85
29 John Ledwidge * Paid £85
30 Richard Creamore * Paid £85
31 Adam Creamore * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £40
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £40
34 Jakebarnes * Paid £40
35 James_601 * Paid £40
36 Bigfoot * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Matty6 * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £40
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £40
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £40
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £40
46 Al Pryke * Paid £40
47 Pete Brady * Paid £40
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid 85
50. Carldudley * Paid £40
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £40
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £45
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £40
56 SteveW86 * Paid £40
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £40
58 Wookie * Paid £85
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £40
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Jeremy Cave * Paid £85
66 Steve Hogg  * Paid £85
67 Nick Demerey  * Paid £85
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £40
70 VVega Guest * Paid £40
71 Battleback  n/a
72 Battleback  n/a
73 GM 1 Paying Club direct
74 GM 2 Paying Club direct
75 GM 3 Paying Club direct
76 GM 4 Paying Club direct
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore * Paid £85
80 Papas1982 * Paid £45
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £45
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stuart_C * Paid £85
85 Duffers05 * Paid £85
86 TopoftheFlop *
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice *
90 RW1986 *
91 DeanoMK * Paid £40
92 Sandy *
93. Paddyc * paid £40
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. 4Woody4 *
96. TommyT *
97. Blakey * Paid £40
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy * Paid £40
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Grumpyjock
Old Skier
Need_my_wedge *
Simonsmh
Traminator
Gopher9
Sev112

*Guest reserves : *

Full_Throttle 1
Anotherdouble 1
Topoftheflop 1
Dando 2
VVega 2
Fish 4
Fish 5
Papas1982 2 *
Papas1982 3 *
Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3
Simonsmh 1

Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

Updated payments. A few left to collect though payment has been promised. Don't want to get heavy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2020)

richart said:



			Updated payments. A few left to collect though payment has been promised. Don't want to get heavy.

Click to expand...

You havent even got the ace card of threatening them to play with LQ 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You havent even got the ace card of threatening them to play with LQ 😁
		
Click to expand...

Could have the even bigger threat of pairing them with me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could have the even bigger threat of pairing them with me
		
Click to expand...

Dont you worry H, you have a little fan club fighting to play with you 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont you worry H, you have a little fan club fighting to play with you 😁
		
Click to expand...

Now I know you're lying


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now I know you're lying
		
Click to expand...

Never!! 

Last I heard it was £50 a man in your 4ball and Rich has a reserve list😃


----------



## Blakey (Jul 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Updated payments. A few left to collect though payment has been promised. Don't want to get heavy.

Click to expand...

Can you PM me your details please and i'll send mine over thanks.


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2020)

Blakey said:



			Can you PM me your details please and i'll send mine over thanks.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 15, 2020)

@richart PM sent


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 15, 2020)

@richart Pm'd


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 15, 2020)

donation sent and my apologises to all the participates for my absence
Best of luck to all the players and hit them down the middle.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2020)

richart said:



			Again, we need a dislike button.

Click to expand...

Oh, we so don't...


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 18, 2020)

@richart please pm payment details


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2020)

Old Skier said:



@richart please pm payment details
		
Click to expand...

Ditto please Richart


----------



## richart (Jul 21, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto please Richart
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## richart (Jul 21, 2020)

Old Skier said:



@richart please pm payment details
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 22, 2020)

richart said:



			PM sent
		
Click to expand...

@richart Just giving done and money sent - cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For those getting a hotel on the Sunday, where are you staying?
		
Click to expand...

Purple Palace in Wokingham


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For those getting a hotel on the Sunday, where are you staying?
		
Click to expand...

@Old Skier was kind enough to donate his accommodation to me at the Travelodge in Bracknell, it's twin occupancy for one night (Sunday) so I've got a space spare, if it's of any interest to you?


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Purple Palace in Wokingham
		
Click to expand...

There’s 2


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 23, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			There’s 2
		
Click to expand...

Me and @94tegsi have just booked “town centre” Premier Inn in Wokingham. Anyone else staying there?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Me and @94tegsi have just booked “town centre” Premier Inn in Wokingham. Anyone else staying there?
		
Click to expand...

i live round the corner


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2020)

Moi + my old man


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i live round the corner 

Click to expand...

You can sort the curry 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Me and @94tegsi have just booked “town centre” Premier Inn in Wokingham. Anyone else staying there?
		
Click to expand...

i might have to look for an alternative hotel then


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			i might have to look for an alternative hotel then
		
Click to expand...

lol. I was sick - the mother of all man colds, when we shared room at Princes. And you know it! No snoring this time around! 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			i might have to look for an alternative hotel then
		
Click to expand...

Just ask for a seperate floor to me and my old man and you'll be fine!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 23, 2020)

Travelodge Bracknell,


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You can sort the curry 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

There's a great bar Paul took me too after our round, and a curry house only a few doors away which was really good also. 

That's where I'll be heading


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i live round the corner 

Click to expand...

Yes but which Premier have you booked? 😂


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			There's a great bar Paul took me too after our round, and a curry house only a few doors away which was really good also.

That's where I'll be heading 

Click to expand...

https://boishakhi.co.uk/app/ 
this is my default curry Robin and i think where we went. I did mention to the owner early this year aboiut sorting something. That was pre covid so would need to refresh. He mentioned he could sort us out and suggested a buffet option (they do that on sundays along with the normal menu). 

I am not sure how easy it will be to sort out drinks for a big group in this new world! And most places close earlier. 

Not sure what time you guys finish golf on Sunday (i am not sure if i will play yet). Sonning is circa 15 minutes to get back to Wokingham, so would have to plan timings for cury and beers if there is time


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2020)

Tee times are from 1330. I'd hazard a guess at 6 Tees. 4 hours a round would have us finished approx 1830.

So 8ish onwards for curry sounds about right.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



https://boishakhi.co.uk/app/
this is my default curry Robin and i think where we went. I did mention to the owner early this year aboiut sorting something. That was pre covid so would need to refresh. He mentioned he could sort us out and suggested a buffet option (they do that on sundays along with the normal menu).

I am not sure how easy it will be to sort out drinks for a big group in this new world! And most places close earlier.

Not sure what time you guys finish golf on Sunday (i am not sure if i will play yet). Sonning is circa 15 minutes to get back to Wokingham, so would have to plan timings for cury and beers if there is time
		
Click to expand...

I never play the day before, I always go sight seeing 😜🍺🍽


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 24, 2020)

The course was looking lovely for the Rose Ladies series event


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 25, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			The course was looking lovely for the Rose Ladies series event
		
Click to expand...

was it on Sky?


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

its on sky on wednesday (6.30/11.15), not sure if thats a repeat


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think the events are every Thursday? If so, must be from Bearwood 👍
		
Click to expand...

yep it is the JCB one was on this week


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2020)

richart said:



			1 Richart  **   *Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £85
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth * Paid £85
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Traminator * Paid £85
13 Pieman *Paid £85
14 Simonsmh guest * Paid £85
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £85
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £85
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £85
28 Papas guest * Paid £85
29 Old Skier * Paid £85
30 Need_my_wedge * Paid £85
31 Simonsmh * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £85
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £85
34 JakeBarnes * Paid £85
35 James_601 * Paid £85
36 Papas guest * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Nick Upjohn * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £85
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £85
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £85
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £85
46 Al Pryke * Paid £85
47 Pete Brady * Paid £85
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid £85
50. Carldudley * Paid £85
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £85
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £85
54 MashleyR7* ** Paid £40
55 NJRose51 * Paid £85
56 SteveW86 * Paid £85
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £85
58 Wookie * Paid £85
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £85
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Old Skier guest Steve P * Paid £85
66 Andy Thomas *
67 Damien Darby *
68 Mark Head  n/a
69 VVega * Paid £85
70 VVega Guest Bob Robbins* Paid £85
71 Battleback  Michael Swain N/A
72 Battleback  Robert Balmer N/A
73 RIchard Smart * £85
74 VVega guest Barry Cook* Paid £85
75 SerShankalot * Paid £85
76 SerShankalot Martin Bates * Paid £85
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore * Paid £85
80 Papas1982 * Paid £85
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £85
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stuart_C * Paid £85
85 Duffers05 * Paid £85
86 Topoftheflop * Paid £85
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice * Paid £85
90 RW1986 * Paid £85
91 DeanoMK * Paid £85
92 Sandy * Paid £85
93. Paddyc * paid £85
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. Richard Thrift Centurion *Paid £85
96. TommyT * Paid £85
97. Blakey * Paid £85
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy * Paid £85
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

*Forum reserves :*

Just one ?
Sev112 ?

*Guest reserves : *

Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3


Forumers will get first dibs on any places, and then forumers that only want to bring one guest. Trying to get as many forumers to play, and be as fair as possible with guest spaces.


*Can those that have not paid their first payment of £40 please do so by the 30th June. Any problems please pm me.* *Remember this payment needs to be made to me and not the justgiving site. Pm for bank details.
*

Up-dated payments - keep them coming. If I have missed your payment, please send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Updated payments. Any mistakes please pm me. I am in Spain at the moment with limited internet access, so it may take a few days to get back to you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Can't wait for this now especially seeing it on TV today for the Rose event. Just need to find some H4H form for a change


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait for this now especially seeing it on TV today for the Rose event. Just need to find some H4H form for a change
		
Click to expand...

Bring some extra cash 😜😏


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 31, 2020)

When will we know who we are playing with Rich?


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 31, 2020)

Just hope this is going to get played. Will certainly be different to normal H4H days as I can’t see a shotgun start being done and therefore large breakfast and after game meal etc as normal.

as long as we play some golf and raise some money, whatever format it takes I’m happy.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			To be fair guys, Richart is probably spending about 90% of his time, if not more, thinking about all this.
He will obviously update everyone as things develop.
		
Click to expand...

There was no pressure in my question, I know a huge amount of work goes into these days and tee times/groups will likely be one of the last things.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			Bring some extra cash 😜😏
		
Click to expand...

Still feeling confident matey? I got cut last week (perhaps a foolish thing to happen so close to the day but always good). Can't wait


----------



## apj0524 (Aug 5, 2020)

Paid 2nd payment £45 - Thanks


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2020)

I have full internet again, so will be sorting out refunds and answering queries much faster.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 9, 2020)

richart said:



			I have full internet again, so will be sorting out refunds and answering queries much faster.
		
Click to expand...

When are the 2nd payments due by?


----------



## richart (Aug 9, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			When are the 2nd payments due by?
		
Click to expand...

15 th of August or as near as possible. 😃


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 10, 2020)

richart said:



			15 th of August or as near as possible. 😃
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Rich, we paying you direct again or to the giving site?  i may have missed that post


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Sorry Rich, we paying you direct again or to the giving site?  i may have missed that post 

Click to expand...

 You must pay to me, so I can settle with golf club. I can not recover any payments/donations made to the justgiving site.

I have updated news from Bearwood Lakes regarding the day, which I will post as a separate thread. Good news is golf and food will be as promised, but we will not be able to have a shotgun start. Two tee start from 09.00.

Full details to follow very shortly.


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			There was no pressure in my question, I know a huge amount of work goes into these days and tee times/groups will likely be one of the last things.
		
Click to expand...

Tee times and groups will be announced near the time. Forumers will play with their guests, and I will be accepting donations to the charity site so as not to play with Liverpoolphil.eek !!!!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Tee times and groups will be announced near the time. Forumers will play with their guests, and I will be accepting donations to the charity site so as not to play with Liverpoolphil.eek !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Some may pay to play with him just to put him off


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Tee times and groups will be announced near the time. Forumers will play with their guests, and I will be accepting donations to the charity site so as not to play with Liverpoolphil.eek !!!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks Rich, just glad this is going ahead!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

richart said:



			Tee times and groups will be announced near the time. Forumers will play with their guests, and I will be accepting donations to the charity site so as not to play with Liverpoolphil.eek !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can we pay to nominate people to play with him 😂😂


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Can we pay to nominate people to play with him 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I nominate you..........!! 😉 😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

PieMan said:



			I nominate you..........!! 😉 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

What a waste of a nomination.......oh jesus I never thought this one through diddle I? 😂😂


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Some may pay to play with him just to put him off 

Click to expand...

I like your thinking.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2020)

Balance sent for myself and guest.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 13, 2020)

richart said:



			Tee times and groups will be announced near the time. Forumers will play with their guests, and I will be accepting donations to the charity site so as not to play with Liverpoolphil.eek !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I assume you'll be keeping players from the same club apart.. just so we can meet other forumers...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I assume you'll be keeping players from the same club apart.. just so we can meet other forumers... 

Click to expand...

Only for a small donation to the charity 😉

For the sake of a tenner it's worth it k owing you wont be playing with him 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Only for a small donation to the charity 😉

For the sake of a tenner it's worth it k owing you wont be playing with him 😁
		
Click to expand...

And for any fee at all, we can guarantee you'll hear Stu at some point......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 15, 2020)

Final payment sent Rich


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2020)

Can those that have not made their final payment do so as soon as possible and no later than the 30th August.

Cheers Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2020)

Have just made my final payment Rich. £45.00 wasn't it????


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a couple of spaces available for the day, so if any forumers would like to play, or have a guest that would, let me know ASAP. £25 donation to the charity site, and £85 for golf and food at a stunning golf course. Monday 21st September, tee times from 09.00


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2020)

richart said:



			I have a couple of spaces available for the day, so if any forumers would like to play, or have a guest that would, let me know ASAP. £25 donation to the charity site, and £85 for golf and food at a stunning golf course. Monday 21st September, tee times from 09.00
		
Click to expand...

I know James (JustOne) was interested in playing.
I'll have a word.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2020)

Rich, due to circumstances can you put Duffers in or around the same tee time as me as we'll be travelling together please?

Cheers


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich, due to circumstances can you put Duffers in or around the same tee time as me as we'll be travelling together please?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Stu.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Not a problem Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Can you give me till this evening to see if I can get you a guest


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2020)

I can Jeff. I will reserve for you until tomorrow. 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 1, 2020)

richart said:



			I can Jeff. I will reserve for you until tomorrow. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Old Skier Guest - SteveP, will sort payment now


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Not a problem Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Rich.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2020)

1 Richart  *  Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £85
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth * Paid £85
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Traminator * Paid £85
13 Pieman *Paid £85
14 Simonsmh guest * Paid £85
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £85
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas * Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton * Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £85
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £85
28 Papas guest * Paid £85
29 Old Skier * Paid £85
30 Need_my_wedge * Paid £85
31 Simonsmh * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £85
33 Jamie Cook * Paid £85
34 JakeBarnes * Paid £85
35 James_601 * Paid £85
36 Papas guest * Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Nick Upjohn * Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £85
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £85
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £85
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan * Paid £85
46 Al Pryke * Paid £85
47 Pete Brady * Paid £85
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid £85
50. Carldudley * Paid £85
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £85
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £85
54* MashleyR7 * Paid £40*
55 NJRose51 * Paid £85
56 SteveW86 * Paid £85
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £85
58 Wookie * Paid £85
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge * Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £85
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Old Skier guest Steve P * Paid £85
66 Andy Thomas *
67 Damien Darby *
68 Mark Head n/a
69 VVega * Paid £85
70 VVega Guest Bob Robbins* Paid £85
71 Battleback Michael Swain N/A
72 Battleback Robert Balmer N/A
73 RIchard Smart * £85
74 VVega guest Barry Cook* Paid £85
75 SerShankalot * Paid £85
76 SerShankalot Martin Bates * Paid £85
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore * Paid £85
80 Papas1982 * Paid £85
81 Papas1982 Guest * Paid £85
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stuart_C * Paid £85
85 Duffers05 * Paid £85
86 Topoftheflop * Paid £85
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice * Paid £85
90 RW1986 * Paid £85
91 DeanoMK * Paid £85
92 Sandy * Paid £85
93. Paddyc * paid £85
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. Richard Thrift Centurion *Paid £85
96. TommyT * Paid £85
97. Blakey * Paid £85
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy * Paid £85
100.94Tegsi * Paid £85

If you have an * by your name, your donation has been made to the justgiving site in my signature. If you don't please pay asap, or drop me a pm if any problems.

Forum reserves :


Sev112 ?

Guest reserves :

Wrighty 2
Wrighty 3


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2020)

Hopefully the above list of players and payments is correct. If there are any mistakes please drop me a PM ASAP.

I will look to do the draw next weekend, so if you want an early or late tee let me know, otherwise it will be pot luck !


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 6, 2020)

richart said:



			Hopefully the above list of players and payments is correct. If there are any mistakes please drop me a PM ASAP.

I will look to do the draw next weekend, so if you want an early or late tee let me know, otherwise it will be pot luck !
		
Click to expand...

Don’t mind going out fairly early as it’s a bit heads and tails on the 303


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2020)

Sorry to mess you around Rich but James has informed me that he will no longer be able to make it so if you could scrub him from the 1st reserve spot that would be great....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2020)

Earlier the better for us please Rich.


----------



## Twire (Sep 7, 2020)

richart said:



			I will look to do the draw next weekend, so if you want an early or late tee let me know, otherwise it will be pot luck !
		
Click to expand...

Early for me please Rich. I'm up and back in a day this year, so an early start should help me miss the traffic.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 8, 2020)

@richart sadly not, as COVID led to all hospital treatments being cancelled for 4 months, so I’ve had a retrograde spring and summer (if that’s the right word). I can just about manage half an hour at the driving range, but that puts me asleep for a few hours, so a first round in 3 years even in a buggy would be optimistic 

I am thinking of joining @PNWokingham at Bar56 for drinks on Sunday however , as it’s only down the road

thanks for checking back, and I hope you all have fab weather to play a fab course for a fab reason


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

1 Ron Thompson Wrighty001 Guest 2 * Paid £85
2 Full_throttle * Paid £85
3 Blue in Munich * Paid £85
4 Jobr1850 * Paid £85
5 GG26 * Paid £85
6 Lilyhawk * Paid £85
7 Sawtooth * Paid £85
8 Cake * Paid £85
9 Imurg * Paid £85
10 CVG * Paid £85
11 Thediablo * Paid £85
12 Traminator * Paid £85
13 Pieman *Paid £85
14 Simonsmh guest                       * Paid £85
15 Philthefragger * Paid £85
16 Badger * Paid £85
17 Homer * Paid £85
18 Twire * Paid £85
19 Fish * Paid £85
20 Mark Thomas  Fish Guest 1* Paid £85
21 Michael Thomas Fish Guest 2 * Paid £85
22 Jason Smith Fish Guest 3 * Paid £85
23 Dando * Paid £85
24 Andrew Barton Dando Guest 1* Paid £85
25 Piece * Paid £85
26 Swingalot * Paid £85
27 Crow * Paid £85
28 Nick Papas Papas1982 Guest 1* Paid £85
29 Old Skier * Paid £85
30 Need_my_wedge * Paid £85
31 Simonsmh * Paid £85
32 MendieGK * Paid £85
33 Jamie Cook MendieGK Guest* Paid £85
34 JakeBarnes * Paid £85
35 James_601 * Paid £85
36 Lee Marshall Papas 1982 guest 2* Paid £85
37 PaulW4701 * Paid £85
38 Nick Upjohn Fairway Phil Guest 1* Paid £85
39 Apj0524 * Paid £85
40 Yandabrown * Paid £85
41 Paperboy * Paid £85
42 ChrisD * Paid £85
43 Pokerjoke * Paid £85
44 Liverpoolphil * Paid £85
45 Darren Behan Liverpool Phil Guest 1 * Paid £85
46 Al Pryke Liverpool Phil Guest 2* Paid £85
47 Pete Brady  Liverpool Phil Guest 3 * Paid £85
48 Drive4show *Paid £85
49 Hooker * paid £85
50. Carldudley * Paid £85
51 Spear-Chucker * Paid £85
52 Midnight * paid £85
53 Kraxx68 * Paid £85
54 MashleyR7 * Paid £85
55 NJRose51 * Paid £85
56 SteveW86 * Paid £85
57 Radbourne2010 * Paid £85
58 Wookie * Paid £85
59 Wrighty001 * Paid £85
60 Lee Judge Wrighty001 Guest 1* Paid £85
61 PNWokingham * Food only
62 Sam85 * Paid £85
63 Geoff Reeve * Paid £85
64 Lee Yates * Paid £85
65 Steve Proctor Old Skier guest * Paid £85
66 Andy Thomas Fish guest 4 * Paid £85
67 Damien Darby Fish Guest 5 * Paid £85
68 Mark Head n/a
69 VVega * Paid £85
70 Bob Robbins VVega Guest 1 * Paid £85
71 Battleback Michael Swain N/A
72 Battleback Paul Findlay N/A
73 Richard Smart Dando Guest 2* £85
74 Barry Cook  VVega guest 2* Paid £85
75 SerShankalot * Paid £85
76 Martin Bates  SerShankalot Guest * Paid £85
77 Shamalama * Paid £85
78 Swinger * Paid £85
79 GeneralStore * Paid £85
80 Papas1982 * Paid £85
81 Martin Judge Papas1982 Guest 3* Paid £85
82 David Sanders * Paid £85
83 AnotherDouble * Paid £85
84 Stuart_C * Paid £85
85 Duffers05 * Paid £85
86 Topoftheflop * Paid £85
87 Fairwayphil * Paid £85
88 Treeseeker * Paid £85
89 Mackamslice * Paid £85
90 RW1986 * Paid £85
91 DeanoMK * Paid £85
92 Sandy * Paid £85
93. Paddyc * paid £85
94. Mikejohnchapman * Paid £85
95. Richard Thrift Centurion Guest *Paid £85
96. TommyT * Paid £85
97. Blakey * Paid £85
98. TroyMcClure * Paid £85
99. Smiffy * Paid £85
100. 94Tegsi * Paid £85


Forum reserves :


Guest reserves :

Wrighty001 guest
SerShankalot guest
Blakey guest

Up-to-date list of players and payments.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

sev112 said:



@richart sadly not, as COVID led to all hospital treatments being cancelled for 4 months, so I’ve had a retrograde spring and summer (if that’s the right word). I can just about manage half an hour at the driving range, but that puts me asleep for a few hours, so a first round in 3 years even in a buggy would be optimistic 

I am thinking of joining @PNWokingham at Bar56 for drinks on Sunday however , as it’s only down the road

thanks for checking back, and I hope you all have fab weather to play a fab course for a fab reason
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Steve. Really hope all goes well and you can join us next year.

I am sure you would be very welcome at Bar56, but probably best not to get there too late knowing how drunk forumers (PNWokingham) can get !!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 12, 2020)

Happy to go with a late tee time Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the payments. Everyone paid up, so will do the draw tomorrow. 👍


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2020)

richart said:



			Thanks for all the payments. Everyone paid up, so will do the draw tomorrow. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Please not Stu; please not Stu; please not Stu🤞🤞🤞....... 😉 😂😂😂


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 15, 2020)

@richart, Let me know if you need a reserve, as I could make it if needed


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



@richart, Let me know if you need a reserve, as I could make it if needed
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Pat. I may be in touch !


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 16, 2020)

richart said:



			Cheers Pat. I may be in touch !
		
Click to expand...

No worries, would just need to sort out a day off from work


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 17, 2020)

@richart - day off work is sorted if required


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 17, 2020)

So with the Northeast in lockdown, I am q little confused if I can still attend H4H this year...  statement on Q&A for sports...

_Team sports should not take place at an indoor or outdoor venue with people who you don’t live with – unless formally organised by a sports club or similar organisation, with guidance issued by a sports governing body.

However, people are allowed to travel to play sports outside of the area._

If I read this right, I can travel South to play a golf venue with people not in my household/bubble because the event it organised... you can see my confusion over this...  I'm waiting for my Golf Club to help me on this as last thing I need is to leave Newcastle and find out no one wants to come near me 

Anybody guess that its safe for me to mingle with you Southerners?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2020)

Just bring a bell and shout “unclean” 
It’ll be fine 😂👍


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 17, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			So with the Northeast in lockdown, I am q little confused if I can still attend H4H this year...  statement on Q&A for sports...

_Team sports should not take place at an indoor or outdoor venue with people who you don’t live with – unless formally organised by a sports club or similar organisation, with guidance issued by a sports governing body._

_However, people are allowed to travel to play sports outside of the area._

If I read this right, I can travel South to play a golf venue with people not in my household/bubble because the event it organised... you can see my confusion over this...  I'm waiting for my Golf Club to help me on this as last thing I need is to leave Newcastle and find out no one wants to come near me 

Anybody guess that its safe for me to mingle with you Southerners?
		
Click to expand...

Providing you put a shirt on


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			So with the Northeast in lockdown, I am q little confused if I can still attend H4H this year...  statement on Q&A for sports...

_Team sports should not take place at an indoor or outdoor venue with people who you don’t live with – unless formally organised by a sports club or similar organisation, with guidance issued by a sports governing body._

_However, people are allowed to travel to play sports outside of the area._

If I read this right, I can travel South to play a golf venue with people not in my household/bubble because the event it organised... you can see my confusion over this...  I'm waiting for my Golf Club to help me on this as last thing I need is to leave Newcastle and find out no one wants to come near me 

Anybody guess that its safe for me to mingle with you Southerners?
		
Click to expand...

The amount of genuine concern you're showing leads me to conclude that I'll happily share a bevy with you!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			The amount of genuine concern you're showing leads me to conclude that I'll happily share a bevy with you!
		
Click to expand...

I take it your buying


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			So with the Northeast in lockdown, I am q little confused if I can still attend H4H this year...  statement on Q&A for sports...

_Team sports should not take place at an indoor or outdoor venue with people who you don’t live with – unless formally organised by a sports club or similar organisation, with guidance issued by a sports governing body._

_However, people are allowed to travel to play sports outside of the area._

If I read this right, I can travel South to play a golf venue with people not in my household/bubble because the event it organised... you can see my confusion over this...  I'm waiting for my Golf Club to help me on this as last thing I need is to leave Newcastle and find out no one wants to come near me 

Anybody guess that its safe for me to mingle with you Southerners?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2020)

As long as there are no border controls at Middlesborough you should be fine 👍


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 18, 2020)

I'll be there, my club confirmed as its an Organised event, I'm fine to travel and stick to the nationwide rules on social distancing when down South... Can't wait #staySafeAll


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'll be there, my club confirmed as its an Organised event, I'm fine to travel and stick to the nationwide rules on social distancing when down South... Can't wait #staySafeAll
		
Click to expand...

Great news. Wouldn't be the same with representation form North East.


----------

